# The Storm Clouds Are Building



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 1, 2007)

THE STORM CLOUDS ARE BUILDING

Here is the question we must ask. Is it possible that America, as we know it, could disappear from the face of the earth and Jesus would still not have returned? Is a world without America possible? Therein lays the delusion. Much of what passes as end time prophecy today is based on the decadence that is swallowing up America. 

We think that God’s time-table is based on what is happening in the Land of the Free. We are so arrogant and prideful, we Americans. We think everything is centered around us. Here’s the shocker, are you ready? God is not an American. He rules and reigns over all of the earth, not just “from sea to shining sea.” America is not as important or necessary to God as we are convinced it is. Kingdoms rise and kingdoms fall. Did you ever hear of the Roman Empire? Today it is on the ash-heap of history. Is America soon to follow?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2007)

Brother it is not only possible, it is a certainty.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 1, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Brother it is not only possible, it is a certainty.




Wait a minute, I thought the sun rose and set in D.C.?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Wait a minute, I thought the sun rose and set in D.C.?



I'm sitting here in my DC office and my window is pretty dark at the moment.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Isa. 60.12 For the nation and kingdom that will not serve thee shall perish; yea, those nations shall be utterly wasted.

Ps. 9.17 The wicked shall be turned into hell, and all the nations that forget God. 

Ps. 33.12 Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD; and the people whom he hath chosen for his own inheritance.

Ps. 2.6-12 Yet have I set my king upon my holy hill of Zion. I will declare the decree: the LORD hath said unto me, Thou art my Son; this day have I begotten thee. Ask of me, and I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, and the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession. Thou shalt break them with a rod of iron; thou shalt dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel. Be wise now therefore, O ye kings: be instructed, ye judges of the earth. Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling. Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish from the way, when his wrath is kindled but a little. Blessed are all they that put their trust in him. 

Patrick Gillespie, Rulers Sins: the Causes of National Judgments

Alexander McLeod, Messiah, Governor of the Nations of the Earth


----------



## Herald (Mar 1, 2007)

James - I can't answer your question. I pray that this nation forsakes national sin. Abortion comes to mind. But is God ready to judge America to the point of making us irrelevant internationally? Possibly. I believe our energies would be best spent training the people of God and proclaiming the gospel. In addition we should petition God for His mercy and display true repentance. We cannot expect the godless to do these things. Judah had times of revival that delayed her judgment. Perhaps God will relent of any calamity He has planned for our nation if His people forsake their lukewarm ways and turn to Him with a true heart? I don't know. I'm just speculating.

In the meantime, the field _*is*_ white unto harvest!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 1, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> James - I can't answer your question. I pray that this nation forsakes national sin. Abortion comes to mind. But is God ready to judge America to the point of making us irrelevant internationally? Possibly. I believe our energies would be best spent training the people of God and proclaiming the gospel. In addition we should petition God for His mercy and display true repentance. We cannot expect the godless to do these things. Judah had times of revival that delayed her judgment. Perhaps God will relent of any calamity He has planned for our nation if His people forsake their lukewarm ways and turn to Him with a true heart? I don't know. I'm just speculating.
> 
> In the meantime, the field _*is*_ white unto harvest!



Amen brother! I pray God that we are not beyond remedy.


----------



## etexas (Mar 1, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> THE STORM CLOUDS ARE BUILDING
> 
> Here is the question we must ask. Is it possible that America, as we know it, could disappear from the face of the earth and Jesus would still not have returned? Is a world without America possible? Therein lays the delusion. Much of what passes as end time prophecy today is based on the decadence that is swallowing up America.
> 
> We think that God’s time-table is based on what is happening in the Land of the Free. We are so arrogant and prideful, we Americans. We think everything is centered around us. Here’s the shocker, are you ready? God is not an American. He rules and reigns over all of the earth, not just “from sea to shining sea.” America is not as important or necessary to God as we are convinced it is. Kingdoms rise and kingdoms fall. Did you ever hear of the Roman Empire? Today it is on the ash-heap of history. Is America soon to follow?


James, great question. I was reading Genesis, the Narrative where God and the Angles are going to destroy Sodom and Gomorrah. I don't know...sometimes the Bible really gets you, ans Abraham's questions about if you find such and such a number of faithful people here, well I think America is the same way. Maybe I am an odd sort of Patriot in my own way. But I think there is still a good Godly and faithful remnant in the US, maybe God has not altogether unleashed on us because of that, just my.......


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 1, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Amen brother! I pray God that we are not beyond remedy.



I too pray that we are not past all hope for this nation.

I pray often that my children will be able to live in freedom and peace, able to grow, live , and love under the aegis of our living God.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 1, 2007)

God does not need America, the people of America need God.


----------

